# Claiming back money for Dental Bills from VHI



## jakearmitage (5 Jul 2009)

How does one go about claiming back a percentage of the fees through VHI that have been paid for dental treatment and is there a certain amount of time one has to do this by? I have dental bills from last year


----------



## Armada (5 Jul 2009)

Do you have a seperate dental policy with VHI?  Vhi Decare(I think)


----------



## Mpsox (6 Jul 2009)

Depends on what policy you're on, if you have VHI Decare you can download the relevant claim form from the VHI website, ask your dentist to fill it in and sign it and then you can send it off. Assume the same applies to any ordinary VHI scheme that provides dental cover. If you do not have VHI Decare you should check your terms to see what is and what is not covered


----------



## davidoco (6 Jul 2009)

If you are a Lifestage customer of VHI you will be covered for a set fee for each visit up to a limit!

http://www.vhi.ie/downloads/#claims


----------



## Joanne1 (7 Jul 2009)

With my plan which is First Plan Plus, I can claim €30 back per dental visit.  It's sometimes been 2 years before I submitted my receipts so they don't seem that strict on time.  Best to check your policy anyway.


----------

